# The Book Of Blood



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I have just recieved it. And now I am finally going to read the complete Bloodquest, after all those years.Missed it first time out.But now it's all mine.:biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

its pretty good. enjoy. I finished it about a week ago. I'll be posting a review soon. Along with ones for the short stories.

CP


----------

